# ithaca M 87



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have an 87 that was my dads and he bought it new in 89 I belive, and passed it on to me. I love this gun and it is by far my favorite shotgun that I own. That being said I have been looking for some choke tubes for it and have came up empty. I am looking for a turkey choke for it, specifiaclly an ex full, but would also like a regular flush full and improved. I have the modified for it all ready. I found a manufacturer that can make the tube that I want but it will take 12 weeks plus ship time. Are there any chokes that are interchangable with this? I have heard the invector chokes will work but I dont know for sure and would hate to spend $60 and it not work. And if there are some options what would you suggest. I would like to shoot 3'' HTL loads through this, but would use lead if I have too.

I contacted ithaca directly by phone and I am going up in a couple weeks ( I live about 45 min from the factory) to have a riffled barrel fitted for my 87, and im pretty sure i can pick up the full and modified flush chokes while im there.

Regarding the ex full turkey choke, they do not carry any. He gave me the number of a custom manufacturer but that will take 10-12 weeks to make plus shipping time. Im not to worried about the price just concerned with the time frame involved. Wouldnt leave a whole lot of time to pattern the gun if I even got it before season. What im looking for is another choke that can be interchanged with the ithaca. I would actually prefer an extended choke for turkey hunting, just wanted the flush choke in full and improved as i seem to have misplaced mine. The shot will be determined by what choke i can find, i would prefer htl but would use lead if i have to. Again thanks guys


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

what did you find out about your choke ?


----------

